# Can y'all show me your pallet sheds??



## secuono (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone here made any pallet sheds and care to explain how they work??


----------



## Rvrfshr (Jun 27, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Has anyone here made any pallet sheds and care to explain how they work??


The key to making a pallet shed is the framing.  You can inexpensively frame your shed if you use landscape timbers.  They are cheaper than 4x4's or pressure treated poles.  Many times I have seen them on Craigslist as a giveaway.

Landscape timbers are 8 feet long and 3 inches by 5 inches and usually pressure treated to prevent wood rot.  You will need 9 of them.

If any part of the timber is rotten, cut it off and leave as much of the timber as possible.  

Dig your post holes about a foot into the ground and place your timbers in the holes.  The holes should be approximately 7 feet apart and squared up.  Pack dirt around each post to give it some stability.  Your structure will be come more stable after you have attached your roof and pallets to the outer part of your shed.

Most pallets are not 48 inches long, which is why you want to use the 7 foot distance on your framing instead of 8 feet.

Using a measuring tape try to match up the pallets that are uniform and nail these to your your posts, or using wire, wire them securely to the outside of your posts until you have a secure 3 sided perimeter.  Also secure your pallets to each pallet to your middle posts.  This will create a divider which will give you a divided shed (2 sections).

For the roof, try to find some used metal that will affix to the top.   If you can locate any 2 x 4's or even 1 x 6's, use them to frame around the outside top of your structure.  Your roof will rest on these 1 x materials.

After you have fixed the 1 x's around the top perimeter of your posts you will need to crisscross them with more 1 x's.  You roofing material will rest on these.  Allow for a slight incline on the roofing materia for rain to run off.

This is about the least expensive way to build a shed out of pallets and make it useable.  It will not be the most stable shed in the world or the longest lasting, but it will do in a pinch.

Remember that any wood that touched the ground will rot.  Try elevating your pallet walls at least an inch or two from the ground.  They will last longer.

Do not drop any nails or screws as these will probably wind up injuring your animals.  If you wire your pallets to your framing turn any sharp wire in such a manner as to not poke or injure your animals.  

If you are going to store hay in your shed put pallets down so the hay doesn't rot or mold on the ground.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## secuono (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a storage shed, no animals or feed will be in it. Just mowers, pool, power tools, etc. 

I haven't seen anyone making any 'frames' for the pallets, just screwing the walls together and adding a roof.

We were going to put 2x6" on blocks for the bottom frame, floating floor style. Then the 2x6" frame on top and angled frame on that for the roof panels.


----------

